# My First Cycle - Log



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 7, 2016)

So I just found this forum and so far I love it, lots of great info and so far it's a great atmosphere. I'm on a few other forums that are mostly sponsored and have a different feel. I'm currently on my first cycle and have been keeping a pretty detailed log so I thought I'd share. This is just a copy and past of each entry to get you up to speed up to today's entry. I love constructive feedback, keep in mind I've been reading on forums for a few years now, so just because my post count is low on here doesn't mean I haven't been doing my homework. Thank you!

I know I've introduced myself on here before but I guess it's been too long since I've logged on. I'm 35 5'10" 212lbs and between 15-16% BF using a 7-site pinch test. My diet will be on point for my cycle, I've been slowly (very slowly) recovering from a shoulder impingement issue and that has been a rough thing to overcome.

I've been reading on this forum and EF and a couple others for a few years now, making sure to read and learn as much as possible. Some info has remained intact while some stuff has evolved with time and technology. I first put this cycle together about a year ago when I was closer to 12% BF, I have yet to break the 10% mark and that's ok with me now. My goals have changed and I'm ok being anywhere from 10-15% bodyfat, my goals have shifted to being stronger and healthier and injury free. I've had some conflicting research and discussions on how much and when to start HCG in my cycle so I'd love some input from you guys. I ordered everything today that's listed and can't wait to start, like I said it's been a long time getting to the point of actually pulling the plug on this, but I wanted to be in better physical condition. A year ago I could barely do a barbell bench or a pressing movement without my shoulder being in horrific pain and almost popping/burning. 

Since this is my first cycle I wanted to keep it fairly simple, I threw in the Dbol as a kickstart (even though I know it's best to keep the first cycle as basic as possible)

1-12 Test e 500mg/week (split doses) 
1-12 Arom 12.5mg EOD
1-4 Dbol 30mg/day preworkout
13-14 off cycle
Clo 50/50/25/25
Nolv 40/40/20/20

I have a 5000iu kit of HCG on its way as well but I've read take it 1000iu/week during 8-12, and I've also read/been told to use it week 12-15 at 1000iu/week

I also ordered 25g 1" pins and 5cc syringes to use. (I went with one size because of the sachets)

Any help is very appreciated. Also what kind of liver support is still used these days? I know milk thistle is debatable and a lot of people are using NTB M products but I have mixed reviews on their stuff as well.

Thanks for reading and for input!


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 7, 2016)

*Update*

My ancillaries were delayed a few days (thanks customs) so in a panic I ordered the same things from a domestic source. Then today the first order arrived, so I guess I'll have lots of extras. I'm getting bloods done in the a.m. and then coming home to power down some food and pin. 

Should I space out my 30mg dbol? Or take it all at once? I'm reading pros and cons to taking it spread throughout the day for blood levels vs. all at once 30 minutes before workout. Also if I'm taking my Aromasin 12.5 EOD should I take it with the dbol or just first thing in the morning on an empty stomach. Again, lots of conflicting reasoning out there and not sure what the current 2016 concensus is. 

I'm going to start tapering up my diet this week since I've been on a cut. Tomorrow starts 3,000 calories at a 40/40/20 split using as much whole foods as possible. I'm ised to repetitive eating so I'm not concerned with flavor so much as incremental calories over the next 12-weeks. I will be pinching weekly and adjusting as needed to gain as much lean mass as possible with minimal fat gain. 

I'll try and update daily with workout logs; exercise and rep/set/tempo. This week is 4x8-8 drop sets so it should be fun.


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 7, 2016)

Officially calling day 1 of my cycle Thursday 3/24/2016 which is also the date of the attached blood work. Rookie mistake - I pinned before this blood work as my ancillaries were supposed to arrive but were delayed 4 days. So unfortunately my baseline pre-cycle blood work is a few months before this but these results really show me that my gear is gtg. Live and learn, from now on I will make sure to order things 30-45 days in advance of a cycle and really plan ahead on blood work. I've been reading on forums about AAS for years before making the jump into pinning and I still managed to jump the gun due to bad planning. Oh well, I can only do better from here on out. I spent last week doing some full body work and mobility stuff to make sure everything was good and ready to progress into full throttle from here on out. 

Here's my current workout - 

Day 1 - 

SS -
Cable Cross Over 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs
Pronated Chin-Up 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 90 secs
SS -
DB Neutral Grip Press 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs (can't do bench with any other grip due to shoulder)
Seated Rowing V 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 90 secs
SS - 
BB Standing Curl 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs
DB Farmer’s Walk 4 x 60 secs 90 secs
SS -
Preacher Curl 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 30 secs
Incline DB Curl (60 degrees incline) 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 60 secs

Day 2 -
SS -
DB Split Squat 3 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs
Leg Curl 1 Leg 3 x 8-8 Dropset 202 90 secs
SS -
BB Back Squat 3 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs
BB Romanian Deadlift 3 x 8-8 Dropset 202 120 secs
SS -
Leg Press 3 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs
Standing Calf Raise 4 x 6-6 Dropset 202 10 secs
Tall Kneeling Pallf Press 4 x 8 (5 secs hold) 60 secs

Day 3 -
SS -
Chest Supported Row 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs
DB Reverse Fly 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 60 secs
SS -
DB Military Press 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs
Rope Pushdown 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 60 secs
SS - 
Lying Triceps Extension 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs
Triceps Dips 4 x Max 202 60 secs (Might supplement with pushdowns due to shoulder issues)
SS - 
Incline Reverse Crunch 4 x 8 to 20 201 10 secs
DB Turkish Get-Ups 4 x 8 – side 60 secs

Rest 1 day then repeat. 
I'll be doing this for four weeks and then moving into my next phase. 


Calories as of now are:
3,000 with a 40/40/20
300g Protein/300g Carbs/67g Fat
Daily Multivitamin
B-12/C/Taurine/NAC/Probiotics/Apple Cider Vinegar (2Tbsp daily)/Psyllium Husk for added fiber

Meal 1:
10 egg whites
2 Tbsp Natural PB
2 slices Ezekial bread

Meal 2:
6.5 oz Boneless chicken breast
1 cup white long grain rice
2 tsp cod liver oil

Meal 3:
6-8 oz of steak or salmon
1 cup white long grain rice

Meal 4 (post workout):
2 scoops whey protein
1 cup whole grain oats
(Possibly 16oz unsweetened almond milk)

Meal 5:
6-7 oz boneless chicken breast
1 cup white rice
2 Tbsp EVOO

Meal 6:
1 cup low fat/fat free cottage cheese 

*there are veggies in the mix but I don't always count them, if I feel full I leave them out so I can get in my macros, but try to get in 1-2 cups a day if I can* 

My plan is to swap out my proteins/carbs/fats every week or so, but this is the basics I'm going on right now based on what I have in the house. Trying to save money by eating some of the same foods the wife is eating as well. She's currently on day 4 of a Clen cycle as well, lets hope both of our moods stay balanced for the next few months haha. Once we assess her reaction to Clen we might add in some Var but for now we are both taking things slow and making sure we get our micro/macronutrients as well as hit all of our workouts with maximum effort.


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 7, 2016)

Officially calling day 1 of my cycle Thursday 3/24/2016 which is also the date of the attached blood work. Rookie mistake - I pinned before this blood work as my ancillaries were supposed to arrive but were delayed 4 days. So unfortunately my baseline pre-cycle blood work is a few months before this but these results really show me that my gear is gtg. Live and learn, from now on I will make sure to order things 30-45 days in advance of a cycle and really plan ahead on blood work. I've been reading on forums about AAS for years before making the jump into pinning and I still managed to jump the gun due to bad planning. Oh well, I can only do better from here on out. I spent last week doing some full body work and mobility stuff to make sure everything was good and ready to progress into full throttle from here on out. 

Here's my current workout - 

Day 1 - 

SS -
Cable Cross Over 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs
Pronated Chin-Up 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 90 secs
SS -
DB Neutral Grip Press 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs (can't do bench with any other grip due to shoulder)
Seated Rowing V 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 90 secs
SS - 
BB Standing Curl 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs
DB Farmer’s Walk 4 x 60 secs 90 secs
SS -
Preacher Curl 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 30 secs
Incline DB Curl (60 degrees incline) 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 60 secs

Day 2 -
SS -
DB Split Squat 3 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs
Leg Curl 1 Leg 3 x 8-8 Dropset 202 90 secs
SS -
BB Back Squat 3 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs
BB Romanian Deadlift 3 x 8-8 Dropset 202 120 secs
SS -
Leg Press 3 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs
Standing Calf Raise 4 x 6-6 Dropset 202 10 secs
Tall Kneeling Pallf Press 4 x 8 (5 secs hold) 60 secs

Day 3 -
SS -
Chest Supported Row 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs
DB Reverse Fly 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 60 secs
SS -
DB Military Press 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs
Rope Pushdown 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 60 secs
SS - 
Lying Triceps Extension 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs
Triceps Dips 4 x Max 202 60 secs (Might supplement with pushdowns due to shoulder issues)
SS - 
Incline Reverse Crunch 4 x 8 to 20 201 10 secs
DB Turkish Get-Ups 4 x 8 – side 60 secs

Rest 1 day then repeat. 
I'll be doing this for four weeks and then moving into my next phase. 


Calories as of now are:
3,000 with a 40/40/20
300g Protein/300g Carbs/67g Fat
Daily Multivitamin
B-12/C/Taurine/NAC/Probiotics/Apple Cider Vinegar (2Tbsp daily)/Psyllium Husk for added fiber

Meal 1:
10 egg whites
2 Tbsp Natural PB
2 slices Ezekial bread

Meal 2:
6.5 oz Boneless chicken breast
1 cup white long grain rice
2 tsp cod liver oil

Meal 3:
6-8 oz of steak or salmon
1 cup white long grain rice

Meal 4 (post workout):
2 scoops whey protein
1 cup whole grain oats
(Possibly 16oz unsweetened almond milk)

Meal 5:
6-7 oz boneless chicken breast
1 cup white rice
2 Tbsp EVOO

Meal 6:
1 cup low fat/fat free cottage cheese 

*there are veggies in the mix but I don't always count them, if I feel full I leave them out so I can get in my macros, but try to get in 1-2 cups a day if I can* 

My plan is to swap out my proteins/carbs/fats every week or so, but this is the basics I'm going on right now based on what I have in the house. Trying to save money by eating some of the same foods the wife is eating as well. She's currently on day 4 of a Clen cycle as well, lets hope both of our moods stay balanced for the next few months haha. Once we assess her reaction to Clen we might add in some Var but for now we are both taking things slow and making sure we get our micro/macronutrients as well as hit all of our workouts with maximum effort.


Name:  3:2016 Bloodwork.jpg
Views: 433
Size:  76.1 KB
Edit / Delete Edit Post   Quick reply to this message Reply   Reply With Quote Quote   Multi-Quote This Message      
03-27-2016, 04:55 PM #12
dave39  dave39 is online now
New Member
Posts: 467
Rep Power: 19023dave39's Avatar
Achievements
Activity AuthorityActivity ProPosting Pro

Layout and macros look good man. Do your best to stick to the plan. The test will take a while to notice physically but with the dbol in the mix you'll probably be happy and seeing changes within 3 or 4 weeks.
Rep    Quick reply to this message Reply   Reply With Quote Quote   Multi-Quote This Message      
Remove Your Thanks
Liked this post:
Socalmk6gti
03-27-2016, 05:49 PM #13
Socalmk6gti  Socalmk6gti is online now
New Member
Posts: 64
Rep Power: 249Socalmk6gti's Avatar

Quote Originally Posted by dave39 View Post
Layout and macros look good man. Do your best to stick to the plan. The test will take a while to notice physically but with the dbol in the mix you'll probably be happy and seeing changes within 3 or 4 weeks.
Thank you, I know it's only day 4 and I am eager to see results or feel them. I will stay the course and stick to the plan. I don't plan on wasting any time or energy on this cycle so that's why I researched and tried to plan ahead as best as I could.
Edit / Delete Edit Post   Quick reply to this message Reply   Reply With Quote Quote   Multi-Quote This Message      
Liked this post:
dave39
03-27-2016, 10:49 PM #14
Socalmk6gti  Socalmk6gti is online now
New Member
Posts: 64
Rep Power: 249Socalmk6gti's Avatar

Mods - if this should be in the log forum please move it. Thanks!
Edit / Delete Edit Post   Quick reply to this message Reply   Reply With Quote Quote   Multi-Quote This Message      
03-28-2016, 02:01 AM #15
MMAguy  MMAguy is online now
New Member
Posts: 229
Rep Power: 29MMAguy's Avatar
Achievements
Posting ProActivity Pro

10 eggs? Holy eggs!
Rep    Quick reply to this message Reply   Reply With Quote Quote   Multi-Quote This Message      
Remove Your Thanks
Liked this post:
Socalmk6gti
03-28-2016, 09:31 AM #16
Socalmk6gti  Socalmk6gti is online now
New Member
Posts: 64
Rep Power: 249Socalmk6gti's Avatar

Quote Originally Posted by MMAguy View Post
10 eggs? Holy eggs!
I use liquid egg whites and drink 1-2 cartons a day. 50 grams of pure animal protein per carton and 250 calories with 0 fat. Win!
Edit / Delete Edit Post   Quick reply to this message Reply   Reply With Quote Quote   Multi-Quote This Message      
03-28-2016, 05:59 PM #17
Socalmk6gti  Socalmk6gti is online now
New Member
Posts: 64
Rep Power: 249Socalmk6gti's Avatar

Taking this first round this week to feel out my strong parts and weak ones, I was feeling really weak for biceps today but had an amazing pump. I had a small muscle spasm in my mid right lat last week that I had to get electro therapy and ultrasound but I did a nice warm up on the rower today and had a great lift. Diet has been perfect today and water intake is at 1.5 gallons. I feel really heavy and bloated. No nipple sensitivity and still getting morning wood so I don't know if my body is just adjusting to the gear or what. I know the dbol causes water retention but I'm walking around really full. However my back and bicep pump today was insane, it's only the first week so I'm not taking pics yet. I know the water retention is high though, I weighed 220.0lb on the dot this morning; that's over 7lbs higher than Thursday's weigh in. I pinned my left delt today, not much pip which is great and I think working some back/bi's today got the blood flowing through that arm; today was also 10mg dbol in the morning and 20mg an hour before workout, still doing 12.5mg aromasin EOD. I'm wondering if I should add more water to the mix to maybe flush some out. I haven't been watching my sodium intake but we don't use salt on anything, just mrs. dash if needed.


SS -
Cable Cross Over 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs
Today was: 33lb-27/36-33/40-36/40-36lbs
Pronated Chin-Up 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 90 secs
Today: Went with underhand straight bar pull downs instead, I feel too heavy and water logged to do a chin-up. 115-100/130-115/145-130/145-130

SS -
DB Neutral Grip Press 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs (can't do bench with any other grip due to shoulder)
Today - 50-40/55-50/60-50/65-55
Seated Rowing V 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 90 secs
Today: 115-100/130-115/145-130/160-145

SS - 
BB Standing Curl 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs
Today: (felt weak) 70-50lbs (all sets)

SS -
Preacher Curl 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 30 secs
Today: 55-35/75-55/75-55/75-55
Incline DB Curl (60 degrees incline) 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 60 secs
Today: 20-10/20-10/20-10/20-10lbs

Tomorrow is legs again, I haven't noticed anything in the way of faster recovery. I'm hoping that aspect starts to kick in by week 2-3.


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 7, 2016)

Today was a good day, I'm not sure if the dbol is causing lower back pain/pumps or what but I started getting super tight after about 20 minutes in the gym. I had to do some mid-workout hamstring band stretching inbetween deadlifts and I never felt confident enough to lift heavy. Next leg day is Thursday so I will doing some major IT band/hip flexor/hammie stretching and mobility for the next few days. I just foam rolled my hammies/glutes and used a ball on my IT band last night in preparation for today but it wasn't enough. I feel like I'm going a bit light on my workouts right now but I'm playing it safe as most of my workouts last 4-5 weeks before I rotate them very much and I'm trying to plan ahead for that week 4 (hopeful) sweet spot where everyone has told me my cycle will really start to take off. I figure that gives me a few weeks to really dial in my diet (which it already is now) and remain consistent for those intense days to come. I know my body and I know that I love to lift heavy so I won't go too hard too fast and risk an injury before the fun begins. I have a few questions below that I hope some of you can chime in on, appreciate all the help and advice. I'm feeling stronger and fuller already and I know it's not placebo effect, the scale has gone up (probably water weight I know), blood work showed my gear is legit, and my shirts are fitting tighter and my waist is actually looking slimmer (even better). I do walk around a bit bloated right now but I went from a caloric deficit at around 2,300-2,500 calories a day to a consistent 3,000 calories a day and a slight increase in water to help with the dbol bloat, I'm expecting my metabolism to shift a bit by the end of next week and hopefully my body will adjust to all the extra calories and water and things will even out.


If anyone can chime in - 
1) is the lower back pump/tightness really this common with dbol? Any way around it?
2) My water intake right now is consistently at a minimum of 1.5 gallons a day, and around 3-4pm the past few days I am getting slight headaches and trying to avoid any ibuprofren/aspiring as I want my liver as clean as possible. Is this normal? Is it not enough water? Is it the aromasin? dbol? test?
3) I can't find any specifics on *one size fits all* for aromasin. I'm taking 12.5g EOD but what should I be looking for physically/mentally? or feeling for emotionally/physically that will tell me whether or not I need to increase or decrease the aromasin? As of now my libido is good(actually feel it increasing almost every day), no nipple sensitivity (and no I'm not playing with them like some odd jobs). I'm actually feeling pretty decent although today I was a bit tired around 12-1pm, but I've been told that dbol can make me a bit tired so I'm hoping it's just that. 
4) Since I'm on test e/dbol/aromasin - when I drop the dbol after week 4 should I get blood work the beginning of week 5?

Leg Day -
SS -
DB Split Squat 3 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs
Today: 25-15lbs for all 3 drop sets. 
Leg Curl 2-Legs 3 x 8-8 Dropset 202 90 secs
Today: 120-110/120-110/120-90

SS -
BB Back Squat 3 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs
Today: 135lb warm up then 185-135lbs/(Switched to box squats due to my lower back getting super tight) 185-135/205-135
BB Romanian Deadlift 3 x 8-8 Dropset 202 120 secs
Today: 155-135/185-135/185-135 (my lower back had a serious pump or tightness, maybe it's the dbol????)

SS -
Leg Press 3 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs (No leg press today due to my lower back and the style of leg press at this gym)
*Seated* Calf Raise 4 x 6-6 Dropset 202 10 secs
Today: 70-45/80-45/90-45lbs
Tall Kneeling Pallf Press 4 x 8 (5 secs hold) 60 secs
Today: 20lbs for all sets


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 7, 2016)

Had a killer workout today and the pumps lately are getting intense. My arms and chest are getting a pump no matter what I'm working and I can see much fuller muscles (probably water) but it's keeping me motivated in the gym for those moments that lack intensity. I feel like the lower back pumps are a bit intense but I'm warming up with 5 minutes of treadmill walking and making sure to stretch my lats and lower back regardless of what muscle group I'm working for the day. I did a few warm up sets today and then got into the working sets (listed below). I feel my strength coming back and I think I'm starting to feel recovered faster as leg day didn't put me down for 3 days like it usually does. Tomorrow is a rest day but I plan on doing some LISS cardio and maybe hitting some traps and calves as I feel those are two very weak points for me. Diet just keeps getting better and better, haven't had any alcohol in awhile which is great, but I'm also not craving it due to the focus I have being on gear and not wanting to waste my time/money/energy. The bloating finally started going down today, my stomach was really full and bloated yesterday and I think part of it is being a bit backed up (constipated) the past couple of days, I'm not sure if that's a side effect or just my body adjusting to all the food; regardless I'm hoping it's done and over with and now I can move forward not looking like a pregnant man with 2 gallons of water in his gut at the gym. Tomorrow is technically my 4th pin, but i'm still not counting that first pin so lets just call it 3rd pin, I'm still on aromasin 12.5mg EOD and 10mg Dbol. I had planned on ordering some 3cc syringes since the ones I have are 5cc, but they are working just fine, it's just time consuming to draw with the vacuum and a 25g needle.

Todays Meals:
Meal 1:
1 Carton Liquid Egg Whites (10 egg whites)
2 slices ezekial toast with natural peanut butter
1200mg NAC, Multivitamin, B-12, Vit-C, Probiotic, Taurine

Meal 2: 
1 cup Quaker Oats
2 scoops ON Gold Standard Chocolate Whey in water

Meal 3:
6.5oz Boneless skinless chicken breast
1 cup long grain white rice
1tsp EVOO

Meal 4: (this is my treat!)
8oz Almond Milk
Trader Joes Almond Cluster Cereal (55g)
1 Carton Liquid Egg Whites (10 Egg Whites)
1 - Chocolate Chip Cliff Bar

Meal 5:
6.5oz Boneless Skinless Chicken Breast
200g Mashed Russet Potato w/ skin

Meal 6:
4oz OJ (behind on carbs)
226g - 2% lowfat cottage cheese

3,000 calories - 312g Protein/296g Carbs/61g Fat

Today's Shoulder/Back/Tricep routine

SS -
Chest Supported Row (Freeweight machine) 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs
Today: 70-45/90-80/100-90/100-90lbs
DB Reverse Fly 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 60 secs
Today: 15-10/15-10/20-15/20-15lbs

SS -
DB Military Press 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs
Today: 50-45/60-50/65-50/65-45lbs
Rope Pushdown 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 60 secs
Today: 80-70/80-70/80-70/80-70lbs

SS - 
Lying Triceps Extension 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs
Today: Straightbar 60-50/60-50/60-50/70-50
DB Tricep Kickbacks 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 60 secs
Today: 15-10/15-10/15-10/15-10lbs

SS - 
Machine Oblique twists - 3x10
Today: 70lbs/50lbs/50lbs
Stability Ball Crunches - 3x10
Pronated Superman's - 3x10


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 7, 2016)

3rd Official pin today and all is good except for a slightly tender right delt. I'm not liking pinning delts so far, I think I'll try the quads next week. This morning was my weekly check in, it's normally Saturday mornings but the wife works super early and I can't skip breakfast to wait for her so I'm working with her schedule. Overall I'm pretty happy with the numbers, obviously my body fat needs to come down a lot more and my lean mass numbers are probably skewed due to excess water weight. I will pinch once a week to continue to update this thread and my progress. 

Today was my off day but I did about 6-8 sets of 10-12 reps of dumbbell shrugs and upright rows. I even threw in a few sets of calf raises in between the sets I was spotting my wife on her chest day. I wasn't feeling bad today but around 2:30-3pm I just felt drained. I had a meal and drank another liter of water and I'm ok now but I think my body is feeling the Test (or lack of). I'm really hoping things change soon as I'm really looking forward to a little more aggression in the gym and less lethargy. 


3/24/16
Body fat - 17.22%
Weight - 212.4lb
Lean mass - 175.82lb
Fat mass - 36.58lb
Caliper Measurements - 
Abdominals - 24.5mm
Chest - 8mm
Thigh - 21mm
Tricep - 10mm
Subscapular - 22.5mm
Midaxillary - 16.5mm
Suprailiac - 12.5mm

3/31/16
Body fat - 15.42%
Weight - 219.4lb
Lean mass - 185.57lb
Fat mass - 33.83lb
Caliper Measurements - 
Abdominals - 22.5mm
Chest - 8.5mm
Thigh - 18mm
Tricep - 10mm
Subscapular - 18.5mm
Midaxillary - 14.5mm
Suprailiac - 10mm


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 7, 2016)

So I tried my Dbol from a different source today (domestic) and since I was tired I screwed up and took 30mg in the morning; I have been taking 10mg morning and 20mg preworkout. So I threw in an additional 10mg preworkout today which brought me to 40mg total for the day. I had an amazing pump today and felt really good and strong. Recovery between sets for the first 45 minutes was amazing, like zero time for recovery. Total workout was about 90 minutes including a small warmup. Went out to dinner and enjoyed a few glasses of wine and a huge steak and veggies, it's been a long week and I've basically ate chicken all week so I needed to splurge. Changed up my carbs from white rice to sweet potatoes, woohoo I'm living on the edge now baby!!!

Overall strength and recovery are progressing nicely, tomorrow is leg day. 



SS -
Cable Cross Over 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs
Today: 33-30/37-33/37-33/37-30lbs
Underhand (pronated) straight bar pull downs 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 90 secs
Today: 130-115/130-115/130-115/130-100
SS -
DB Neutral Grip Press 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs (can't do bench with any other grip due to shoulder)
Today: 60-50/65-55/65-50/70-60lbs
Seated Rowing V 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 90 secs
Today: 130-115/160-145/190-160/205-190lbs
SS - 
BB Standing Curl 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs
Today: 75-55/75-55/85-75/75-55lbs
Reverse Grip Forearm Curls 4 x 8
Today: 55/55/55/55
SS -
Preacher Curl 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 30 secs
Today: 75-55/75-55/85-75/85-75-55lbs
Incline DB Curl (60 degrees incline)
Today: 20-15/25-15/25-15/25-15lbs


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 7, 2016)

Great workout today, these dropsets are killing me and im
habjng to go lighter but I feel like the small additional volume is really helping with a bit of a recomp style of my cycle. I'll slowly be increasing my calories as my cycle progresses but I'm happy to see my BF% going down and my strength increasing. I'm noticing a much shorter recovery time as far as DOMS goes, which I'm thankful for. Rest between sets is about 60-90 seconds but honestly once I start lifting I feel very strong and motivated. Sometimes the motivation isn't there at the beginning but something about my cycle really gets me going once the blood starts flowing. I've noticed similar with my appetite, I may not be hungry for meal 2 or 3 but once I take my first bite that meal goes down easy. It's either a compound I'm taking or psychological but whatever it is I'll take it. Today is day 10, I'm looking forward to keeping up on this log and I hope nobody minds it. I'm going to tu and update progress pics as often as possible but since it's still the beginning I haven't been. Maybe on Thursday at the 2-week mark. 

The workout is a slow progression but I'm doing that on purpose. My normal maxes are 355x2 Deadlift/355 squat/1,100 leg press/no straight bar bench/I'm DB benching 100-110 Dumbbells. I know these aren't bragging numbers, I've hit a few roadblocks and injuries the past couple of years, not making excuses, but I have learned a lot about myself and my body along the way. Now I train smart, after all it's a marathon not a sprint right?


SS -
DB Split Squat 3 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs
Today: 30-20/35-20/35-20
Leg Curl 1 Leg 3 x 8-8 Dropset 202 90 secs
Today: 115-100/120-110/120-110

SS -
BB Back Squat 3 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs
Today: Box Squats at 155-135/185-155/225-155
BB Romanian Deadlift 3 x 8-8 Dropset 202 120 secs
Today: 155-135/185-155/225-155 

SS -
Leg Press 3 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs
Today: 180-90/270-180/360-270 
Seated Calf Raise 4 x 6-6 Dropset 202 10 secs
Today: 90/90/90 paired my dropset with the calf raise machine for the dropset portion. 
Tall Kneeling Pallf Press 4 x 8 (5 secs hold) 60 secs
Today: 30/30/30/30lb


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 7, 2016)

Great workout today, these dropsets are killing me and im
habjng to go lighter but I feel like the small additional volume is really helping with a bit of a recomp style of my cycle. I'll slowly be increasing my calories as my cycle progresses but I'm happy to see my BF% going down and my strength increasing. I'm noticing a much shorter recovery time as far as DOMS goes, which I'm thankful for. Rest between sets is about 60-90 seconds but honestly once I start lifting I feel very strong and motivated. Sometimes the motivation isn't there at the beginning but something about my cycle really gets me going once the blood starts flowing. I've noticed similar with my appetite, I may not be hungry for meal 2 or 3 but once I take my first bite that meal goes down easy. It's either a compound I'm taking or psychological but whatever it is I'll take it. Today is day 10, I'm looking forward to keeping up on this log and I hope nobody minds it. I'm going to tu and update progress pics as often as possible but since it's still the beginning I haven't been. Maybe on Thursday at the 2-week mark. 

The workout is a slow progression but I'm doing that on purpose. My normal maxes are 355x2 Deadlift/355 squat/1,100 leg press/no straight bar bench/I'm DB benching 100-110 Dumbbells. I know these aren't bragging numbers, I've hit a few roadblocks and injuries the past couple of years, not making excuses, but I have learned a lot about myself and my body along the way. Now I train smart, after all it's a marathon not a sprint right?


SS -
DB Split Squat 3 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs
Today: 30-20/35-20/35-20
Leg Curl 1 Leg 3 x 8-8 Dropset 202 90 secs
Today: 115-100/120-110/120-110

SS -
BB Back Squat 3 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs
Today: Box Squats at 155-135/185-155/225-155
BB Romanian Deadlift 3 x 8-8 Dropset 202 120 secs
Today: 155-135/185-155/225-155 

SS -
Leg Press 3 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs
Today: 180-90/270-180/360-270 
Seated Calf Raise 4 x 6-6 Dropset 202 10 secs
Today: 90/90/90 paired my dropset with the calf raise machine for the dropset portion. 
Tall Kneeling Pallf Press 4 x 8 (5 secs hold) 60 secs
Today: 30/30/30/30lb
Edit / Delete Edit Post   Quick reply to this message Reply   Reply With Quote Quote   Multi-Quote This Message      
04-03-2016, 09:40 PM #24
Socalmk6gti  Socalmk6gti is online now
New Member
Posts: 64
Rep Power: 249Socalmk6gti's Avatar

Not much of a huge update, been staying close to 90% clean on diet, weighed myself this morning first thing and was 219.4lbs, that's up 7lbs in 11 days. When I pinch Thursday I will adjust diet based on those numbers as I always like to allow 2-weeks between adjustments. I've been having some pretty insane pumps lately but also still dealing with some stomach bloat half the day due to foods and water intake. I can't get enough water lately, I'm sure I went over 2 gallons today without problem. I'm also waking up about 3 times a night either to pee, or restlessness. My skin has been clear but I wake up with it kind of tacky/sticky from very minor sweat. I was going to increase my dbol to 40mg but after calculations, I won't have enough left to do that so I'll just stay at 30mg. Tomorrow is my first quad pin and that's the only body part that makes me slightly nervous to pin, needles don't bother me, just the slew of nerves that are involved in such a complex group of muscles. 


SS -
Chest Supported Row (Freeweight machine) 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs
Today: 100-90/100-90/115-95/115-95lbs (each arm)
DB Reverse Fly 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 60 secs
Today: 20-10/20-10/20-15/25-15lbs


SS -
DB Military Press 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs
Today: 50-45/60-50/65-50/65-45lbs
Rope Pushdown 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 60 secs
Today: 90-80/90-80/80-70/80-70lbs


SS - 
Lying Triceps Extension 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs
Today: EZ Curl Bar 85-75/95-85/95-85/95-85
DB Tricep Kickbacks 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 60 secs
Today: 15-10/15-10/15-10/20-10lbs

Ran out of time to do ab work today, throwing it in extra this week


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 7, 2016)

Woke up to my quad feeling much better than yesterday, that's definitely not my favorite place to pin. I've been feeling really run down today so I took the day off from the gym and made sure to get all of my meals in. I'm not sure if I've just been pushing too hard, or not getting enough rest (I'm sleeping like crap since starting this cycle), or if my body is just telling me to take a day off. Regardless, I did and lets see how tomorrow goes.


On a different note, I had a question. My plan is to get blood work done after I quit the dbol end of week 4. I'm trying to feel out how I'm supposed to be feeling or what to look out for before getting to that point and finding out my gear is underdosed or my dbol or aromasin is bunk. My libido, the actual desire to have sex, has gone down this week. The first week it shot up like crazy and then leveled out and then kind of went away. I have no issues maintaining an erection, I still get morning wood, but the desire just isn't really there. I guess I thought I'd be wanting sex like crazy while on Test or Dbol. Maybe I was misinformed. I don't want to fork out $60 for blood work right now when I'm just going to get it done in two weeks anyways. Should I search out a different Test source just in case? I thought about just grabbing 2 vials from somewhere else, but it seems like there are bad reviews for almost all sources. It sucks that this is kind of a crap shoot situation, I'm new to it so I can't imagine what the veteran users have gone through over the years. I'm sure there was a question in there somewhere, I'll just keep pushing through all of this I guess and hopefully by week 4 I will be feeling the Test kicking in and when I drop the Dbol maybe everything will come together.


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 7, 2016)

Woke up to my quad feeling much better than yesterday, that's definitely not my favorite place to pin. I've been feeling really run down today so I took the day off from the gym and made sure to get all of my meals in. I'm not sure if I've just been pushing too hard, or not getting enough rest (I'm sleeping like crap since starting this cycle), or if my body is just telling me to take a day off. Regardless, I did and lets see how tomorrow goes.


On a different note, I had a question. My plan is to get blood work done after I quit the dbol end of week 4. I'm trying to feel out how I'm supposed to be feeling or what to look out for before getting to that point and finding out my gear is underdosed or my dbol or aromasin is bunk. My libido, the actual desire to have sex, has gone down this week. The first week it shot up like crazy and then leveled out and then kind of went away. I have no issues maintaining an erection, I still get morning wood, but the desire just isn't really there. I guess I thought I'd be wanting sex like crazy while on Test or Dbol. Maybe I was misinformed. I don't want to fork out $60 for blood work right now when I'm just going to get it done in two weeks anyways. Should I search out a different Test source just in case? I thought about just grabbing 2 vials from somewhere else, but it seems like there are bad reviews for almost all sources. It sucks that this is kind of a crap shoot situation, I'm new to it so I can't imagine what the veteran users have gone through over the years. I'm sure there was a question in there somewhere, I'll just keep pushing through all of this I guess and hopefully by week 4 I will be feeling the Test kicking in and when I drop the Dbol maybe everything will come together.


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 7, 2016)

Had a killer back session today, well back/shoulders/tri's. The wife joined me which made the dropsets more intense since she could drop the weight for me and that 5-10 seconds I usually have to get up and deload the weights made for some intense reps today. Blood pressure monitor arrives tomorrow, thanks Amazon Prime!, as I stopped by Costco today and the BP monitor they had had 2 star reviews online and a max cuff circumference of 16". Amazon saved the day. I was able to increase weight by minimum 5lbs in all lifts today, having the wife there to spot me was great, she's one of those hardcore lifters in the gym but sweet and sexy outside. I'm almost done with my batch of dbol from BP, and the I'll finish my last two weeks of dbol with my PSL stash. I think the PSL is better anyways. I need to order some bac water before I forget also. Tomorrow morning is weigh-in and BF pinch so I'll see where I'm at and where I need to change things. I am thinking I might need to increase calories and possibly increase protein by 5% and reduce fats by 5%. I want to make the most out of this cycle and utilize as much protein synthesis as possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 7, 2016)

Amazon delivered my blood pressure monitor today, I'm always impressed by how fast they deliver. Pinned my left quad today, actually not as bad as my right one was and I have no idea what I did differently, if anything at all. BP is 128/76 so slight hypertension but nothing too bad. Today is a rest day for me but the wife had some metabolic conditioning stuff to do this morning at 5am so I tagged along. Nothing crazy, just threw in some more traps/calves/abs for about 45 minutes. 

Weighed and pinched this morning as well. I know I'm still holding some water but the added fiber has been helping with the bloat a LOT! 

3/31/16
Body fat - 15.42%
Weight - 219.4lb
Lean mass - 185.57lb
Fat mass - 33.83lb
Caliper Measurements - 
Abdominals - 22.5mm
Chest - 8.5mm
Thigh - 18mm
Tricep - 10mm
Subscapular - 18.5mm
Midaxillary - 14.5mm
Suprailiac - 10mm

4/07/2016
Body fat - 15.56%
Weight - 222.8lb
Lean mass - 188.13lb
Fat mass - 34.67lb
Caliper Measurements - 
Abdominals - 22mm
Chest - 8.5mm
Thigh - 18.5mm
Tricep - 9.5mm
Subscapular - 17mm
Midaxillary - 15mm
Suprailiac - 12.5mm


Breakdown so far - 
3/24/16 at 17.22% Lean 175.82 & 36.58 body fat weight
3/31/16 at 15.42% Lean 185.57 & 33.83 body fat weight
4/07/16 at 15.56% Lean 188.13 & 34.67 body fat weight

The numbers are fluctuating a bit but all pinches and weigh-ins have been on same day of the week at same time of day. I'm going to change diet to 45% Protein/ 40% Carb /15% Fats for the next two weeks and see how that changes things. I'm still using 3,000 calories and will keep that the same as I like where my strength and energy are right now and I don't want that body fat number to go up any higher. I might have to throw in some morning LISS cardio just to help a little; I've got a treadmill in the garage so it's convenient also.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 7, 2016)

Damn bro you don't fukk around with your log. Lol


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 7, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Damn bro you don't fukk around with your log. Lol



It's my first cycle so I wanted to track it as thoroughly as possible. I'm also posting this on 3 other forums because I know people spread all over the place. Everyone seems to have their 'go-to' forums, but each forum has some extremely knowledgable members and I'm learning a lot.


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 11, 2016)

Haven't updated in a few, been busy. Pinned left delt just now, I'm right handed but I have a helluva time pinning one handed, and can't aspirate worth a crap either. Today was pin #6 and it was the first time I bled. About 10 seconds after I pulled out the pin, I felt blood going down to my elbow. Anyways, all is well. Today is some shoulders/tri's. One more week with this routine and then I'm changing it up and eating more and going heavier. My body is healing faster than ever before right now. I don't think I've had DOMS very much at all since starting this cycle. Maybe the dbol water retention is helping? I dunno but it's nice. 

Energy levels are still blah. I can get in a great workout, sex is amazing right now. But I still get moments of absolutely sluggishness and feeling really tired during the day. My sleep is slowly improving at night, but I need to get to bed earlier. I think this is the leanest I've ever looked while weighing the most. I am really happy with how this is going. 

Also Thursday will be 3 weeks without a single beer. That's huge for me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 11, 2016)

Subbed. Great log so far. Keep it up. Im interested to see how this plays out.


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 12, 2016)

So I've got 41, 10mg Dbol pills left and 9 days left until I stop taking them. I've been taking 3-10mgs a day split up but I've also tried once or twice at 4-10mgs split up with awesome pumps in the gym. 

Contemplating finishing the dbol at 4.5 pills a day just to finish them off. Any thoughts on this? It shouldn't make a negative difference right? It just seems pointless to continue running 3 a day and have 11 pills leftover until whenever/if ever I add dbol again to a cycle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 13, 2016)

Week three is coming to an end and week four starts Thursday. Had a great leg day today and every lift had an increase in weight. Week four will be my last week with this current regimen which I'm looking forward to because it's more volume and I'm needing that for some more size. I feel like a bloated pig all day lately, I keep trying to take decent post workout pics but my bloated stomach is killing me haha. Today was first day of the increase from 30mg dbol to 45mg and the lower back pumps were almost too much to handle. I was doing deadlifts and could barely bend down to add/remove plates. It was actually pretty funny. Came home and had a serious mass protein shake from Optimum Nutrition a quick shower and then decided to go do some LISS cardio for 30 minutes. I was running behind on a meal since my leg session took so long so I grabbed a chipotle chicken bowl for dinner and just had my 226g cottage cheese before bed (no wonder I'm bloated). I ended up going over on my fats and carbs and under on my protein, tomorrow will be back on track for sure. I'm gonna try and do my weekly weigh-in in the morning as well since Thursday will be too hectic.

Superset-
DB Split squats
Lying leg curls

Back squats

Deadlifts

Superset-
Standing calf raises
Leg press

Superset-
Seated calf raises
Standing pallof press










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 13, 2016)

This mornings check in was so much better than I expected! 

3/24/16 at 17.22% Lean 175.82 & 36.58 body fat weight
3/31/16 at 15.42% Lean 185.57 & 33.83 body fat weight
4/07/16 at 15.56% Lean 188.13 & 34.67 body fat weight
4/13/16 at 14.64% Lean 190.87 & 32.73 body fat weight

It's also chest/back attack today. I love push/pull routines, you can go hard and heavy and eat a little extra! Tomorrow is first pin of week four and last week of dbol. I have to go through my next phase of training later today and perhaps I'll post it up. Gotta get meal 2 in real quick before training. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 14, 2016)

Finally got my Bac water in today, what a pain in the butt that was to mix. I've never used ampoules before, even after a tutorial I broke the damn thing *crunch* glass shards from the top falling into the damn amp. Turned it over, shook them out until nothing was left but the HCG but at least for whatever brand I just used, too easy to crush and not snap off. Started 250iu twice a week from here on out until just before PCT. I've read too many stories from both sides of the argument and just decided to play it safe from near the beginning, rather than wait until it's too late at the end and the boys don't work anymore. 

Today was a killer day in the gym - 
SS -
Cable Cross Over 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs
Today: 35-30/40-35/40-35/40-35lbs
Underhand (pronated) straight bar pull downs 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 90 secs
Today: 145-130/145-130/145-130/145-130
SS -
DB Neutral Grip Press 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 10 secs (can't do bench with any other grip due to shoulder)
Today: 65-55/75-65/80-70/90-70lbs
Seated Rowing V 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 90 secs
Today: 145-130/160-145/190-160/220-205lbs
SS - 
60 Degree Incline DB Curls
Today - 25-20/30-25/30-25/35-25-20
Cross Body Hammer Curls
Today - 30-25/30-25/35-20/35-25
SS -
Preacher Curl 4 x 8-8 Dropset 202 30 secs
Today: 85-75/85-75/85-75/95-75
Straight Bar Forearm Curls - 20 front rotation/20 back rotation
Today - 60lb x 4 sets

Roman Chair Leg lifts - 3x10
Decline Crunches - 3x10
Reverse Crunches - 3x10

Tomorrow is first pin of week 4, gonna throw in some more trap/calves/abs/cardio to keep going, even though it's my day off.

Sidenote: I'm sleeping like crap lately, I can't fall asleep so I stay up reading on forums until 10-11pm, then when I do fall asleep I wake up to pee around 12:30-1am then wake up again like every 2 hours. I can't remember the last time I slept straight through the night......zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 15, 2016)

Rest day today but about to go hit some traps and calves and if my last meal settles, some abs. 

This mornings pin to the right delt didn't go so well. I'm sure it happens to everyone at least once but...I aspirated and had a little blood. So I pulled all the way out and then told myself, well it's your blood and the whole delt has been alcohol swabbed so move over a little and pin. Maybe I should have tossed it? Or maybe I should have at least swapped needles, but no I didn't. Let me tell you that 25g needle went in dull and took its sweet time settling into my delt. Inject went smooth but damn my shoulder is sore now. I'm thinking it was the dull needle. There was still blood in the needle (where it meets syringe) when all was said and done so I don't think I actually re-injected my own blood. I'm not sure what proper practice is but I didn't want to waste any gear. 
I've got an order from a new source shipping tomorrow, I might switch to that Test E when it arrives after my blood work at week 5. 

If I've got Test that I've been using and don't finish the vial, how long will it store for? Does it even matter that I used it? It should be gtg in the vials. 

Alright, off to the gym.


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 16, 2016)

Update***

Yesterday was bad.. I started off on such a good note, woke up feeling great but doing our taxes really just depressed us. We had a very rough 2015 and knew tax season would be bad but weren't expecting to owe as much as we do. Oh well, all we can do is move forward and make payments when we can; after all it's only money. We ended up having a delicious refeed lunch at our favorite BBQ joint nearby and I had a tall beer; only beer I've had in over 3-weeks. When we got home we were going to just chill and digest for a bit and then go kill some weights but both of us just crashed, I mean literally just exhausted and crashed. Tried to take a nap for 30 minutes, it turned into an hour. I woke up and ended up crawling into bed for about another 30 minutes and then we got up to eat some dinner. I think something wasn't right with the beer (maybe a dirty tap?) or the food because my stomach just went downhill fast. I think I've been eating too clean and the shock may have been the culprit. So dinner was barely anything and then we went to bed. Slept like a baby all night so I think my body just really needed the rest. Since starting this cycle I've consistently met my macros while training 6 days a week (planned) and sometimes doing extra trap/calves/abs on my off days (less than 45 minutes). I think yesterday was a culmination of stress, taxes, heavy food, and too many days in the gym without proper rest. If you've followed my log you'll remember I've been sleeping like crap the past week or so. I think it all hit me at once.


Today though...OMG amazing workout. Seriously one of my best days since starting this cycle. I went heavier on every single set, and through in extra reps. When I got done with my routine, I had more fuel in the tank so I added in some close grip presses superset with some machine dips (body weight dips kill my shoulder). Even through in some ab work to really end it all. I'm sitting at 226lb right now and feeling bigger than ever, but it's messing with my mind a little. I didn't plan on buying new clothing but I feel like fat guy in all my shirts, and my stomach protrudes slightly so mentally I'm feeling like a fat ass. I have 8 more weeks on this bulk with only one more week of Dbol so I'm hoping some of this water weight drops off once I drop the Dbol and the Test finally kicks in properly. I'm really excited to do blood work in week 5 and see how things are going. I've found the better my diet and water intake are, the more profound the effects of the Dbol are, so I make sure to get in about 1 gallon of water everyday and about 3 meals before training. I wish I could train in the morning like my wife likes to do, but I have to eat first and i'm stronger in the afternoon. I've got some food porn to share so I'll post that in a minute along with a pic of todays pump from shoulders/tri's.


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 17, 2016)

Amazing Burnt End Burger from a local BBQ joint from yesterday's little refeed lunch meal.


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 17, 2016)

Had a nice little shoulder and tricep pump today as well.


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 18, 2016)

Today was leg day, had a pretty carb heavy sandwich about 90 minutes before the gym but some preworkout helped curb the carb & dbol sleepiness. 

Superset
DB Split squats
50-45lbs for 4 sets of 8 drop 8 reps

Lying Leg curls 128-118lbs 4x8-8

Superset
Leg Press machine
Maxed out at 18 for 12 reps, drop to 17 for 12 reps. Repeat 4 times
Seated Calf raise
115-90/125-115/125-115/125-115


Deadlifts by themselves, longer rest
135 warm up -
185-135/205-155/225-155/245-175. (8 reps drop 8 reps)

Decline leg lifts superset with machine calf raises to finish the day. Could not get a squat rack to save my life today. I really need to hit a different gym on leg day. 

250iu hcg pin this a.m.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 18, 2016)

what kinda burger is that..I never heard of it before


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 18, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> what kinda burger is that..I never heard of it before



BBQ burnt ends atop a hamburger with jalapeño slaw and BBQ sauce.


----------



## Ronin72 (Apr 18, 2016)

SoCalMk6GTI said:


> So I've got 41, 10mg Dbol pills left and 9 days left until I stop taking them. I've been taking 3-10mgs a day split up but I've also tried once or twice at 4-10mgs split up with awesome pumps in the gym.
> 
> Contemplating finishing the dbol at 4.5 pills a day just to finish them off. Any thoughts on this? It shouldn't make a negative difference right? It just seems pointless to continue running 3 a day and have 11 pills leftover until whenever/if ever I add dbol again to a cycle.
> 
> ...



Agreed on not havin leftovers... Mad intense log!!!


----------



## monster-ish (Apr 18, 2016)

Run the hcg at 250iu 2x a week. That will be sufficient.


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 18, 2016)

monster-ish said:


> Run the hcg at 250iu 2x a week. That will be sufficient.



Thanks, actually started it last week so pinned my 2nd dose yesterday. Then pinned right glute with 250mg Test this morning. Gonna run the hcg up until a couple of days before pct. That seems to be the most common method I've found. It seems to be lots of trial and error and user dependent also.


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 18, 2016)

Got a few goodies in. Gonna try this Test out after bloods in week 5. Anavar is for the wife, and the Viagra is for both of us. Let's see how it compares to the Cialis I've tried. 

Order shipped Thursday and arrived today, awesome T/A. Packaging is very professional, vials are vacuum sealed and bubble wrapped


----------



## curtisvill (Apr 19, 2016)

Nice log brother. Keep killing it and listen to your body, it will tell you what it needs.


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 19, 2016)

curtisvill said:


> Nice log brother. Keep killing it and listen to your body, it will tell you what it needs.



Thanks man, appreciate the support!


----------



## oldman67 (Apr 19, 2016)

New to all this here,have loved reading this and following along and seeing the results,,


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 20, 2016)

Today was the first day of the next phase of my training. It's not moving into some heavier movements with triple drop sets. Today was shoulders and biceps and it felt great. I have been hitting lacking areas on my days off but yesterday I took the whole day off and felt like a lazy ass who lost all muscle mass haha. Diet has been great today, and it's the last day of my Dbol too. Pinned 250iu hcg this morning and had 50mg Dbol to finish off so I did 20 a.m., 20 preworkout, and 10mg now. 

Things are still progressing nicely, weekly check in is tomorrow morning and I'm curious how it will be as I've had about 3 meals this week that aren't on my plan. Sometime time plays a factor and sometimes I just get bored with chicken and rice and need a good hearty burger or a chalupa. I've still been staying away from alcohol, haven't done much cardio this week either (I was only doing a couple days at 30-40minutes anyways). So I took a pic today and it's almost identical to the before pic but there are some nice results and changes that I'm seeing. Basically everything has become stronger, every lift I'm doing I'm increasing the weight every session. I have almost zero DOMS which I didn't even expect but it's pretty awesome actually. Sleep has been improving steadily, however I'm hot most of the time. The other night I slept for two hours and woke up covered in sweat, last night I must have been grinding my teeth, so I popped some extra vitamin C today. Not sure if any of that is cycle related. 

Here is the progress pic, delts are fuller, chest seems to be filling out, traps are taking shape. I'm happy with the progress

Left is April 4th @ 222.8lbs and 15.56% BF

Right is April 20th @ 229.9lbs and about 14% BF (I'll update these numbers tomorrow morning) 

Had to edit the photo with a smiley, I didn't realize the wife was butt naked and bent over the bed in the background....


----------



## jacksmack5331 (Apr 22, 2016)

Great log. Thanks for the updates man!


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 23, 2016)

Leg day in the books today. 

Leg Press - 5 sets 7-7-7
5 plates, 4 plates, 3 plates 
8 plates(total), 7 plates, 6 plates 
10 plates, 9 plates, 8 plates
12 plates, 11 plates, 10 plates 
14 plates, 13 plates, 12 plates

Bulgarian split squats - 3x20(each leg) did body weight with controlled form

Incline neutral grip DB press. 
3x20 with 45lb DB's

Flat bench neutral grip DB press. 5x6-6-6
50-40-30
60-50-40
70-60-50
70-60-50
70-60-60

Cable crossovers - 2x15 3010 tempo.  40lbs and 50lbs

New routine is 5 days a week so this was less than an hour and pretty intense. I am supposed to do machine hack squats today but there isn't a hack squat rack/machine and I was a bit short on time. I need to find a substitute to hit the same muscles...barbell hacks are just awkward for me so I either need to perfect those, or find an alternate. Maybe I'll throw in some walking lunges or drop set leg extensions. 

Getting week 5 blood work done Monday morning before my Monday pin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 25, 2016)

Last pin of week 5 this morning, left glute, I still suck at pinning left handed. My hand trembles so much and I can't twist as well to the left as I can to the right so I have to use a mirror. I need to work on my flexibility. Getting blood work done tomorrow morning and I'm excited to see how the numbers come back. Strength continues to progress every workout it seems.  Weight is maintaining even being off the dbol. Let's see how much water weight falls off this week because my last pinch was Sunday morning and I weighed in at 228.1lbs and 13.11% BF. I started this cycle at 212.4lbs and 17.22% BF. I definitely feel the added weight and size, some of my tshirts/tanks don't fit any more. I'm still hanging on to this but of belly fat and lower back fat, I don't post many back pics because I'm self conscious about it. 

Today was a killer shoulder workout, just got done actually and my delts were so pumped I could barely do a double bicep pose, it was painful to lift my arms. 

Lean away lateral raise - 3x20 with 20lb DB's

Overloaded lat raises - 5x7-7-7
Crazy dropset had my shoulders pumped! 45-40-35lbs for all sets

3010 tempo lat raises - 3x15 with 20lb DB's

Straight bar cable bicep curls - 3x20 with 45lb setting

EZ curl bar bicep curls - 5x6-6-6
75-70-65/75-70-65/80-75-70/80-75-70/80-75-70

Supinated cable rows 3010 tempo - 2x15 with 75lb setting (highest setting I could find on a machine at this gym...ugh) Slow and controlled made it effective though. 

Ab wheel - 3x20


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 25, 2016)

Even though I'm eating in a surplus, some of these pinches need to drop more, I am not proud of this but to be thorough and honest with myself I'm documenting everything.


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 26, 2016)

Blood work done, 4 vials taken. Looking forward to these results. Last night I had some weird bout of low blood sugar or something. Felt light headed and had shakes. It was weird, diet was same as usual so not sure if I missed something and don't realize it? It's been a crazy week so maybe I missed a meal and don't realize it, still shouldn't have had me like that though. Just an odd night.


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 27, 2016)

Blood test results from yesterday's draw came back this morning. Feel free to chime in with any feedback.


----------



## Lean_dude27 (Apr 28, 2016)

keep it up bro. looking good!


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 28, 2016)

Holy crap...
Went to pin right quad....hit a nerve & muscle twitched bad...I pulled out and swapped pins, re-cleaned site and went to pin about an inch away from first spot. Don't know what happened but I aspirated and went to inject, only got 1/2ml in and had to stop, it became painful. Swapped pins, cleaned a new site and finally was able to finish. 

I'm having a bad week for pinning. Off to do legs and a little chest.


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 30, 2016)

Started taking Tudca yesterday and it was also my rest day. Had some steak with the wife and watched Deadpool with our feet up. Feels like we haven't sat down much this week, I'm pretty darn tired.


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (May 2, 2016)

Wednesday will officially be halfway through my 12-week cycle. Started at 212lbs and as of this morning I'm at 232.8lbs. Those numbers seem ridiculous to me but I double checked, I need to pinch tomorrow morning as I didn't get to it all weekend. I'll be honest, I think changing my Aromasin dosage made me a little lethargic, I felt sore and sluggish all weekend, so I didn't work out. Today is a different story though, had a great left quad pin this morning before work; no twitching, no soreness, it went smooth as hell. I needed a good pin after last weeks debacle. 

I've been using 5ml syringes to pin and sometimes they're a little hard to push oil with how small the handle/plunger is. Would a 3ml or 1ml be any different? Maybe it's just the brand? Im not a big guy and my hands are fairly average, I don't think a guy with large hands could even use these syringes. If anyone has run into similar issues I'd love to know what you did to work around it. 

Looking forward to an awesome workout tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snake (May 2, 2016)

20 Lbs in 6 weeks is nothing to sneeze at. Your muscle twitch when you pinned happens. I just let it run its course and leave the pin in. If you actually hit a main nerve, you wouldn't be able to get the needle out fast enough. Keep up the good work. I like how you are documenting this. It will be useful for your next cycle


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (May 2, 2016)

snake said:


> 20 Lbs in 6 weeks is nothing to sneeze at. Your muscle twitch when you pinned happens. I just let it run its course and leave the pin in. If you actually hit a main nerve, you wouldn't be able to get the needle out fast enough. Keep up the good work. I like how you are documenting this. It will be useful for your next cycle



My quad jumped so much it kinda freaked me out, I said screw it I've got like 100, 25g needles in a box so I'll start over haha. I plan on doing a few cycles in my life, so I'd rather take all the precautions I can. Have any recommendations on what to add to a second cycle? Depending on how much I cut after this cycle, I really enjoy the extra energy and motivation of a cycle. I can see how it can be addicting, but I definitely want to do time on=time off and then get back into things. So any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (May 3, 2016)

Just killed some shoulders and bi's. Threw in some extra weight here and there and even a few extra exercises. I was feeling pretty strong and motivated. I don't think I ever feel like a beast like so many on here say.  I have some self esteem issues as it is, plus I always feel like the small out of shape guy at the gym. Here's a post workout pic (about 20 minutes after) feeling damn fluffy right now at 232.8. I know I can get away with a few extra cheats on a cycle but I need to watch myself and keep it 90% clean. I'm losing all ab lines now lol. 

Lean away lateral raises - 3x20 w/ 15's,20's,25's

Heavy overloaded lateral raises - 5x7-7-7
40-35-30/45-40-35/50-45-40/50-45-40/555-45-35

DB Lat raises tempo 3010 - 3x15 w/15's

Straight bar pulley bicep curls - 3x20
80/90/100-90-70(burnout)

Standing EZ curl bicep curls - 5x6-6-6
75-65-55/80-70-65/85-75-65/95-85-75/105-95-85

Straight bar rows (underhand) - 3x15 3010 tempo.  100lbs/115/130

Machine shoulder press (as a bonus, not on plan). 3x8-8-8. 80-70-60/90-80-70/100(for 6)-90-80

3 super sets of 10 decline leg raises with 10 decline ball twists (per side)


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (May 3, 2016)




----------



## snake (May 3, 2016)

SoCalMk6GTI said:


> Have any recommendations on what to add to a second cycle? Depending on how much I cut after this cycle, I really enjoy the extra energy and motivation of a cycle. I can see how it can be addicting, but I definitely want to do time on=time off and then get back into things. So any suggestions are appreciated.



Depending on what you want for an end result, find one more compound and add it in. There are several out there and depending on your needs, you'll find something. Taking some time off is wise. There's nothing wrong with once cycle a year.


----------



## bigdog (May 3, 2016)

damn... not sure how I missed this but helluva good log! keep up the good work. ill be following along now!


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (May 3, 2016)

bigdog said:


> damn... not sure how I missed this but helluva good log! keep up the good work. ill be following along now!



I probably should have named the thread something more original. It would have stuck out a little better. Thanks for following along, I appreciate any input along the way


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (May 4, 2016)

I don't know what changed today but damn I had a great workout. Maybe it was hitting every meal? Having an iced coffee later than usual? Who knows, but it was killer!

Today was quads and chest. I substituted some smith machine sit squats for leg press, my last session of this routine my calf was bugging me. It feels like a cramp, but I don't want to push my luck and pull something. 

I also changed up my routine a bit, short on time and gym was busy. But I was able to go heavier as well. 

Bulgarian split squats - 3x10
Body weight/10lb DB's/25's

Calf raises (trying to nurse the calves) - 3x12-15 with 90lbs 

Smith sit squats
135x10
225x8-135x8
245x8-225x8-135x8
265x6-225x8-135x10

Incline neutral DB chest press
3x20 - 45's/45's/50's

Cable flys - 3x15 3010 tempo
40/50/60lbs (each arm) 

Neutral grip flat chest press
5x6-6-6
55-50-45
60-55-50
70-60-55
70-60-55
70-60-55lbs

Iron cross cable flyes - 2x15 w/40lbs each arm. 

Walked away with an amazing pump and I wish I had heavier DB's at this gym. I've got to plan this next week at a different location. 

Thanks for following guys, this is getting real fun. Time for sleep. 

Oh, update on pinning issues. 
My azz is fine, lump went away. My triple pin to the quad thanks to hitting nerve(s) is muy bueno!!! That's all for meow...


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (May 4, 2016)

Weigh in - 228.1. Same as April 24th. I think the 24th was a bad pinch; too many cheats or water was off that day. You'll see in the pic, it's one of those pinches that doesn't match the rest. Anyways, gonna stay focused and keep pushing. Body fat is still dropping slowly while weight is increasing and strength is climbing. If the pinch is somewhat accurate I'm carrying 195lbs lean mass and 32lbs of fat mass. My goal is to continue adding lean mass to make post cycle cutting cycle a little easier. If I can maintain as much lean mass as possible coming off cycle, and my body fat can get down to my goal of 10% I will be a very happy guy.  (And no I don't expect to get down to 10% during this cycle, this cycle is all about lean mass)


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (May 11, 2016)

Things have been busy for me but I'm still pushing. Weight fluctuates a little but I'm still between 228-232lbs and holding. Strength and endurance in the gym keeps progressing pretty much every day. Leg days are killer, but I recover overnight (it's amazing!)

Tonight was shoulders and biceps. Had a great session, I'm getting insane pumps right now and it's motivating as hell to watch the difference pre workout and during, I can watch myself swell up. Love it!!!! Sleep has been alright, work is getting to me but I'm making it a point to come home and change and go straight to the gym. Makes for long days but I have to keep pushing. 

I had a rough weekend, ended up going off diet (I'm a bit disappointed but it's done) ended up drinking some beer and feeling lethargic as hell. Definitely regretted it and need to remain clean and sober. Giving up alcohol has been tough, after a tough week, or a family crisis averted it just relaxes me. 

I don't have time for a detailed workout for tonight but here are a few post workout pics. Post gym weight was 230.6 in these pics.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 11, 2016)

You're doing well. Take the minor setbacks for what they are and push forward.


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (May 11, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> You're doing well. Take the minor setbacks for what they are and push forward.



Thanks man, I'm not stopping that's for sure. Those setbacks just make me push a little harder.


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (May 12, 2016)

Just pieced this together. 4-week difference between left and right. Granted I'm flexing in one but there have been lots of positive changes in a short time frame.


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (May 18, 2016)

Haven't updated in awhile. Work has been crazy. I increased test this week from 500mg/week to 600mg/week just to see if there was any benefit, I have lots of Test E laying around now. Workouts have been great, my weight has kind of plateaued but I haven't changed my diet much at all so I didn't expect it to. I started focusing more on consistency and strength. Honestly my lower back was sore from the dbol and when I quit it, it got better but lately my IT band, lower back and hammies are tight all the damn time. This is the end of week 8, so I'll pinch tomorrow and reassess the diet. It hasn't been nearly as clean as I had hoped. I'm starting a new job soon so my schedule has been all over the place as I get things sorted out for that. I feel like the last week wasn't a waste but I could have done better. 

Still sitting steady at 230-233lbs from where I started at 212. Here's a quick pic from last night.


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (May 26, 2016)

Here's the latest update pic, small changes here and there. I'm going to increase calories and see if I can get to 240lb in 3-4 weeks before my last pin. These pics are only a week a part, like I said, small changes are coming through but my strength continues to climb and I've been able to heal faster, recover quicker, and remain injury free. That is an amazing accomplishment in itself.


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (May 28, 2016)

Weighed in at 229.8lbs this morning and pinched at 13.04% BF. 
Ordered some 18g pins and finally some 3cc 25g, 1" pins(luer lock). I've been drawing with a 5cc syringe and a 25g pin, swapping pins to a new 25g and injecting. I'm looking forward to a faster draw and a smoother inject with the 3cc. 

March 24th was day 1 on the pic, I weighed 212.4lbs


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Jun 5, 2016)

Still sitting at 233.1lbs at week 11. Body fat is staying fairly low from where I started and strength continues to increase. I was kinda iffy on whether or not I was happy with the progress of this cycle but I made a before and after pic today and holy cow! Here's today's pic, not much of a pump as it was leg day and I'm going easy the past few days, minor back strain.


----------



## jacksmack5331 (Jun 8, 2016)

Great job with the progress and this log. Keep it up!


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Jun 8, 2016)

jacksmack5331 said:


> Great job with the progress and this log. Keep it up!



Appreciate it! Thanks.


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Jun 10, 2016)

Good morning. No pump, post breakfast. Last week of cycle. From 212lbs to this...


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 10, 2016)

Definitely packed on some mass without getting too fat. Nice job.


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Jun 10, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Definitely packed on some mass without getting too fat. Nice job.



Without getting "too fat" haha. I like it! Thanks man!


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Jun 13, 2016)

Pinned last 300mg Test this morning of this cycle. I start PCT in 2 weeks. Gonna finish off HCG probably by next week, not going to bother mixing another vial just for a week of HCG. The 5,000iu's time out perfectly with my cycle. 

Having some back pain this week and have been pushing through it but I'm gonna take a couple days off from the gym and maybe just work on mobility, and maybe some yoga type work.


----------



## jacksmack5331 (Jun 23, 2016)

SoCalMk6GTI said:


> Pinned last 300mg Test this morning of this cycle. I start PCT in 2 weeks. Gonna finish off HCG probably by next week, not going to bother mixing another vial just for a week of HCG. The 5,000iu's time out perfectly with my cycle.
> 
> Having some back pain this week and have been pushing through it but I'm gonna take a couple days off from the gym and maybe just work on mobility, and maybe some yoga type work.


How have things been since your last pin? Observed any sides?


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Jun 23, 2016)

jacksmack5331 said:


> How have things been since your last pin? Observed any sides?



Things have been great. No sides at all, libido is still awesome. I have been burnt out from the gym so I've only been going 2-3 times a week the past week and a half. I had some backache from hell that forced me to take a week off. I actually miss pinning but I've learned so much this cycle that I'm excited to give the next cycle even more dedication. Last day of cycle I was about 233lbs and I weighed in yesterday morning at 233.1 so I'm maintaining weight. I need to pinch and see how lean mass is holding.


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Jul 1, 2016)

Approaching the end of the first week of PCT. Clomid at 50ed and Nolva at 40ed and the past two days I've felt so depressed. I'm gonna start splitting the two and take Nolva in the morning and Clomid before bed. I told my wife I thought she would be better off without me yesterday. I made sure to tell her before hand that this isn't how I truly feel but the mood swings put those feelings into me. It's frustrating. 

So I came home last night and had a whole bottle of wine and went to bed lol. Not the best thing to do but it made me feel better for a couple of hours. 

Any advice or tips to help me through this I'd greatly appreciate.


----------



## jublhu4 (Jul 2, 2016)

I wish I could give you a certain answer about what's going in, but my rookie mind is leaning towards e2 rebound. Not real sure about this since you were taking aromasin, not adex. I could be wayy out in left field.. or maybe ur pct nolva/clomid isn't legit.. hell, I dunno. Go get bloods done and you'll find the root of the problem. 

On more important thought, keep ur head up and finish your pct. You're natural test production will start to kick back and youll be back to your old self. Go tell the wife ur sorry and lay some good wood. Yall will both feel better. Take a vacation man. Something to take the edge off. Ain't no steroid or physique worth getting depressed and resulting to alcohol or worse. On a serious note, go talk to a therapist if necessary. Seriously. Depression while in pct is no joke. There's lots of people on these boards who will do what they can to help. Good luck bro! You got this!


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Jul 2, 2016)

jublhu4 said:


> I wish I could give you a certain answer about what's going in, but my rookie mind is leaning towards e2 rebound. Not real sure about this since you were taking aromasin, not adex. I could be wayy out in left field.. or maybe ur pct nolva/clomid isn't legit.. hell, I dunno. Go get bloods done and you'll find the root of the problem.
> 
> On more important thought, keep ur head up and finish your pct. You're natural test production will start to kick back and youll be back to your old self. Go tell the wife ur sorry and lay some good wood. Yall will both feel better. Take a vacation man. Something to take the edge off. Ain't no steroid or physique worth getting depressed and resulting to alcohol or worse. On a serious note, go talk to a therapist if necessary. Seriously. Depression while in pct is no joke. There's lots of people on these boards who will do what they can to help. Good luck bro! You got this!



Thank you for the advice and empathy. I'm feeling much better today, moving the Clomid to night was a good idea. I think taking them all together was just too much at once.


----------



## Kpeus (Jul 4, 2016)

well, I watch after this cycle


----------



## jacksmack5331 (Jul 4, 2016)

SoCalMk6GTI said:


> Thank you for the advice and empathy. I'm feeling much better today, moving the Clomid to night was a good idea. I think taking them all together was just too much at once.


Appreciate the update. Keep us posted on any more sides and how you're doing overall.


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Jul 7, 2016)

Ok so as of this morning, either the Clomid or Nolva or combination is killing my erections. I mean, I feel like a limp dick all day, it's depressing. Should I add something? Or drop something?


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Jul 12, 2016)

I know I haven't been updating as much as I used to, been pretty busy with work. I'm still hitting the gym 3-4 days a week, weight is still holding steady, still eating the same macros. I'm sitting at 228.4 lbs right now which is a big jump from where I started at 212 lbs. I'm in week 3 of PCT and feel normal again, emotionally/mentally/physically. I think I have adjusted to the new weight because I feel small again haha. How is it we are never completely satisfied with our results?I haven't taken any update pics lately, mostly because I'm busy as hell and also my motivation was basically sh*t the first two weeks of PCT. I know I read plenty of warnings about potential emotional stuff during PCT but week 2 was seriously horrible. I've learned a lot in this cycle, especially about myself and my commitment to my fitness. I have made some solid gains, and I can't wait to cut and see the results from all the hard work I put into my cycle.

So far though I've learned this:
1) I thought I knew enough, but was still asking questions throughout the entire cycle
2) I was extremely motivated the first half but let life distract me and I lost sight of the end goal; result? I had too many cheat meals, and drank alcohol when I shouldn't have. If you are on cycle, it's simple....don't drink alcohol. It completely takes away your results, and takes you a step back with every drink. I knew this going in, but felt stronger, more motivated, more invincible...and complacency set in. It was stupid.
3) Order more supplies than you think you need. Have extra ancillaries on hand for possible sides.
4) Listen to the vets on here, if they suggest a simple cycle, don't over do it. 
5) Liver support with an oral is a must. The Dbol I had the first 4 weeks gave me insane back pumps, crippling even. Then I noticed my finger nails looking different (odd right?) turns out when your liver takes a hit, it shows in your finger nails with ridges/bumps/discoloration.
6) Blood work before, during, after cycle is a must. Don't be cheap and think you don't need it.
7) Buy a blood pressure monitor before starting your cycle. You kind of have to be your own doctor and monitor your mood/sleep/eating/BP/liver/water/etc. I've really learned what to look out for, what to feel for, and even have my wife tell me if she notices anything different from me; emotional/temperament.

I'm sure there is more that I learned but if you're new to AAS, read, read, read. Ask questions, Google things you don't know. If you're going to put it into your body, research it; don't just trust your friends advice from the gym. This is your one and only body and if you mess it up, you're the only one having to pay the price for your actions.

Thank you to everyone that has contributed to this log, to my PM's, and to my frustrations. You are all appreciated!


----------



## jacksmack5331 (Jul 19, 2016)

SoCalMk6GTI said:


> I know I haven't been updating as much as I used to, been pretty busy with work. I'm still hitting the gym 3-4 days a week, weight is still holding steady, still eating the same macros. I'm sitting at 228.4 lbs right now which is a big jump from where I started at 212 lbs. I'm in week 3 of PCT and feel normal again, emotionally/mentally/physically. I think I have adjusted to the new weight because I feel small again haha. How is it we are never completely satisfied with our results?I haven't taken any update pics lately, mostly because I'm busy as hell and also my motivation was basically sh*t the first two weeks of PCT. I know I read plenty of warnings about potential emotional stuff during PCT but week 2 was seriously horrible. I've learned a lot in this cycle, especially about myself and my commitment to my fitness. I have made some solid gains, and I can't wait to cut and see the results from all the hard work I put into my cycle.
> 
> So far though I've learned this:
> 1) I thought I knew enough, but was still asking questions throughout the entire cycle
> ...


And thoughts on what your next cycle will include and when you're going to start it?


----------



## saltylifter (Jul 20, 2016)

The only thing that I liked was the bbq pic. Yummy keep those coming


----------

